# Weekly Competition 2017-20



## Mike Hughey (May 16, 2017)

*We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.
*
For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F' U2 F U R U R2 F2
*2. *F' U R2 U' R U' R2 F R U'
*3. *F2 U R' F R2 U' F2 U R2
*4. *R' U' R2 U' R2 U' F R F U'
*5. *U R2 F U2 F U' F2 R2 U2

*3x3x3
1. *F2 L B2 F2 D2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 L2 D L' F L2 D' B' L2 D2 R' D
*2. *U2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 L B' L2 B2 D U F' R2 F2 U
*3. *D' F U' R2 L F' R B2 L B L2 U2 R2 B2 L U2 B2 L B2 R' F2
*4. *U' R2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F L B' D' F D2 B2 L B' D'
*5. *L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' D B' U F U' R' F2 L'

*4x4x4
1. *Fw F L' D Uw' Rw2 D U F' R Fw Rw2 D2 L2 D2 Uw B D' Fw Uw2 B' Rw Uw' U2 L' U B F' D2 Uw' Fw F' Rw U' B2 Fw Rw R2 Uw R'
*2. *D2 Uw' U' Rw' R2 B L' Fw F2 Uw' Rw2 R' D' Rw' D2 Uw' U F R U' Fw F2 D' Uw2 Rw' U2 F2 Uw B' Uw Rw Fw Rw' R' B2 D2 Uw L2 B2 L
*3. *B U2 L' R2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 R' D' Uw' Rw' U' Fw2 L' F' Uw2 L Rw2 U2 Fw F2 L2 B2 Uw Rw Fw' D' L2 R' B' R D2 L Uw' F Uw2 U' R' Fw U2
*4. *D2 Uw2 L' Fw' R' Fw Uw2 B Rw U B' Fw D B2 Fw D' Uw' U' Fw D' Uw2 F' Rw' B' F' L2 Rw2 R2 D' R2 F L F' R2 Uw Rw D' U R' Uw'
*5. *Rw2 B Fw Rw2 F2 U Rw2 U2 Rw2 D F U L F2 D U2 R2 U' Fw2 D2 U2 L2 F' Rw2 Uw2 B' D' Uw2 Fw' Rw R2 Uw' B' R' D2 Uw' R2 Uw L' R2

*5x5x5
1. *Dw2 B' Bw' Fw' F D2 Uw2 U' F2 Lw' B L' Uw' Bw2 R' Bw' U' Fw Uw2 R Uw' B' U L2 Rw Dw' Bw2 D U L2 B2 Rw2 Fw R2 Dw' U' F2 Lw' Uw' Bw' Dw U2 B Fw F' Lw2 Rw B Fw' D2 Lw2 Rw Uw' Fw' Rw' R Dw Uw2 Lw B2
*2. *B' Bw' Fw F Rw' U2 Lw Dw F2 U' Lw' F D2 Dw L' Lw2 B Rw B D' Fw' Lw2 Fw Dw2 Rw' Dw' Lw' Rw Fw' R' Uw' Bw D2 Fw F D2 Dw B2 L' Lw B2 U Rw' U2 R2 Fw2 L' Dw2 Uw' L2 Lw2 Rw' R2 U' L D2 R' U L B
*3. *Rw R Fw2 Dw R F L Rw' D2 Uw2 B Bw2 Uw' U2 Rw2 R2 Uw B Fw2 D Fw L2 Dw Lw2 R2 B2 D2 Lw R' U Bw U' R B' Bw2 Fw F' Dw U' L' B2 U R2 B' L' R2 D2 Uw U' R U' L F' R' Fw F' Dw Uw Rw Fw2
*4. *Uw2 R F D2 Bw U' Rw' B Fw F L2 R2 Bw Uw2 R2 D2 Uw Fw Dw2 B Bw2 Fw' F2 Dw Fw2 Lw2 B2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw R2 B' D Uw2 B' L Bw Rw' B' Rw R' Bw' F' U Lw' Rw Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 U' L Lw' Uw2 B Bw2 Fw2 F Lw2 D' Lw2
*5. *Lw2 B2 Uw2 Bw R U L2 Rw Fw2 F2 Lw Dw2 L2 R B Lw' B D' F2 L2 B Bw2 Fw' F2 Dw2 U2 F' Lw' Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 L' Dw2 Uw2 R' Bw Lw' Rw U2 Fw2 L' U L' Lw2 Fw' U2 F Lw' Fw U2 Fw2 Uw2 Bw Fw2 L2 Uw' B2 Bw' F Uw'

*6x6x6
1. *2B 2D' U2 2L' R2 3F' 2F2 U 2B2 2F2 D' 3U' 2U' U2 2F 2U2 L2 2L 2D' 3U' 2U2 R 2B 2L2 D 2D2 2L' 2B' 2U2 2B' L2 2U2 3F 2F' F' L2 2R F2 3U 3R' 2R U' 3F2 D2 2D' 3U 3F2 2L' 2R2 D' 2L2 R' 2B' 3F' L D' 3F' 2U2 3F2 2D 2B2 R' 3F2 2F2 3U2 3R B' U2 2F L'
*2. *3R2 D 2U' B' 2B2 2L2 2U2 2F' L2 D' 2B' D L2 D 2D2 3U' 2U F 2D' F2 2U L2 2B' F' 3U2 2B' 3U' F2 D' 2B 3F2 L2 3R2 R2 D 2R R' D' B2 3R' U 3F2 2D' B 2F 3R2 B L 3F2 F2 2U' U F U' 3R 2U2 2R D2 2F' D2 3U' 3F' 2U' 3F' F' U' 2R2 2B' 3R' 2F
*3. *B2 2B 3F F' 2R D' 2U2 2R' U2 B' 2B2 3F2 F' 2R2 B 2F2 F 2D' 2B L2 2R2 R2 F' 2D 2L2 D' 2U 2L' 2B' F2 3R2 R' D R' F2 L2 R D2 2U' L' U2 R D L' 2L B 3F U' 2B F' D' 2D2 2B F' 2U' B2 3F F2 D' U' F2 R2 U2 L2 3R R U2 3R' 2D2 2U2
*4. *2L' B2 2D' F 3U B' 3U2 R 2U2 2B 3F2 U' 2R' D 3U' U2 R 2B L 2L' B2 2B 2R2 3U' L 3R 2B2 2F' F' 2D 3U 2L2 F2 2R' R2 2F2 D 2U' B' 2R B F L2 F2 L' 2F2 R' 2D2 3U 2U' 2B2 2L2 3R' 2B' 3F U2 F' 3U 2B' F 2L 2D 2B' 2L B' F D 2D2 R 3U'
*5. *U' 2R2 R D' 2R 2D' 2L 3R 2D 2F' 3U2 B2 3F F2 3R B L R 3U' 2B R2 D B' 2F' 2D 3U2 U' 2L' U' 2B2 3U' 2L' 3F2 D2 3F2 R' 2U 3R2 2B' L' 2R2 2U2 3R' D' 2U' U2 2F' 3R' F' D2 R2 D2 2D 3U 2U2 2L 3R' 2R' 3F 2F 2L2 2U 2F L U L 2D R' B2 3F

*7x7x7
1. *2U2 3L' 3B' 2D' 3D 2U B' 3B2 3F2 2U' 2R' 3F2 2F2 2L2 D2 2D 3R' 3F L' U2 2B' L' 3R2 F2 2D' 3U 2B2 3U 2F 3R 2R2 2D2 3D' 3B' 2R' 3U' 2U U' 2L' 3L2 2D2 3L2 3R2 3F 3D2 B D R' 2B 2F2 3L 2F2 3D2 2U2 3F2 U2 3F' L2 3R' 2F2 2D2 L' 3R' 2D2 3R2 2B 2F L2 B 2U' 2F 3U 2U2 3L' 2R U R2 2D2 U2 3R 3F 2D' 3U2 2L2 3L2 2R2 B' 3B' D 3D' 2U' 3R2 B' 3F L' 3U 3F F 3L' 3D
*2. *3D' U 2B2 F' L2 3R 2B' 3D2 R 3F F2 2L 2U F2 2L' 2R 2D2 3L' 2B 2L' 2R' 2D2 2U2 2L2 2D' 3D' 2R 2F 2D' B' 3B2 3F' F2 2R 2F F2 D2 U' 2F2 2R2 F' U' B2 3B 3L 2R 2F F' L B2 2B L2 3F2 L' 2R R' B 3B2 3F' 2L 3D' 2U2 L 3D' B' 2B' 3B 2F2 F' 3U R' D2 2L B R' D' 3U2 L' 2D2 3D' U' 2B2 2F' 3U2 2L 2R' D 2B' 2F' 2D2 3B2 2L 2F2 D' 2B2 D 3R 2R B2 2B2
*3. *3R2 D' 2F 2L2 3U2 2U2 B 3F' 2L' 3L' R F 3L 3R' 3U' 2U' 3F2 D 2D 3D' 2B2 F 3R B' 2U2 B' R' 2B2 L' 2U' R2 D' U' 3L2 3B U 2R B 2D' 2U2 F2 3R F L U' L' 2B2 D' 2L2 B' 2B' 3B' 3U' 2L 3L R2 3B D2 2R' 3U2 2R2 D2 L2 3D2 2L 2D 3L2 B L' 3L' 3D2 2L2 B' 2B 2R' 2F' F2 3R2 B' 3L B 3L2 2R 3F2 D2 2D2 3R 3U' 3F' 3U U2 2R' R2 2U2 B' L2 3F U2 3B R2
*4. *3B 2D F L2 R 3D' R2 2D 3L2 3F 2D 3B2 3F' L D 2D2 3U 2L D2 2L2 3B' 3U 2U2 F2 L' 2R' 3D 3F2 3D B 2F' 3L' 3U2 2B' 3B' 3F' D2 2D' 2R2 B F2 2D' 3L2 B2 2R' 2U U2 3F 3D2 3U' 2U U' 3L2 2R D 2D2 3F' 2R' B2 2L' 3R' 3U2 3R 3F F 2R' D' 2U2 2B 3D2 3U' B' 2R' 2D2 2F2 3R 2D' 2B' L' 2L R 2U' U 2R2 3F' 3R' D' U 2L' D2 3D U 3B' 2D' 3R 3D 3B' 2D' 2U R2
*5. *F 3U B' 2B 3F' F2 3D B2 F R2 D' 3D' U2 L' 2F F' 2L' 3F L' 2B' 3L2 F' 2L F2 2U' 3F' F U' 2R2 3D2 L 3L2 3R 2F 3L2 3R D2 3R' F' 3D2 2B 3L' F2 2U' F2 2D2 3U 3L B2 2B2 2D2 L' 2D2 3L2 3R' 3B 2L R 2B 3L2 3U' 3F' 2F D 2U2 L' 2R D 2D L2 3L' R 3F U 2L D 2B' F 3D 2R2 R 3D' 2U2 3L2 R2 F2 2R2 2B2 3B' L2 3U2 3F' 2F2 D' B2 2D2 2B' F 2D2 3D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R' U F' U F' R U' R2 U'
*2. *U2 R2 F' U' F2 R F2
*3. *R2 F2 U F' R U' F R F2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F' L2 F' D2 L2 R2 B' F2 L2 F' D2 R D' F L U2 R U2 B' R B2
*2. *B D2 U2 L2 F L2 F' L2 D2 F R2 D U2 B U2 B R' D' L' U2 B'
*3. *U F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 U' B' F U2 F' R' B2 R U' R2 U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *D' F U B D' B' F' D Uw U2 L' Rw2 Uw' U2 R' Uw R2 Fw Uw2 L' Fw2 F' R B' L2 Fw L F U2 Fw F' D' Uw2 L2 F2 L Rw' R2 F R'
*2. *B2 D2 R' F' D B2 F L Rw2 B' R Fw2 L' U' L U' Fw U' Rw R2 Fw2 L2 B2 U' Fw2 U Rw2 R' U' B' Rw2 D' F2 L Rw' R' Uw L' Rw2 R
*3. *R D' Rw' U' B Uw R Fw2 L Rw D2 Fw' F2 L2 D2 U2 R' D2 Rw' R D R' Uw B2 L' Rw2 R' Fw' Rw Uw2 L' U B L2 D B L' D Fw2 Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Lw' Rw Uw U' Bw Fw' D' Uw2 Lw' U Rw' F2 Lw' F U2 L Lw' B Fw' Lw Fw' Uw U' Lw' Dw' Uw' B' Dw' Uw U' B2 Dw Uw U' R2 Dw' Rw2 R2 B' F' D2 F Rw D2 L2 Dw Lw Fw F2 Dw2 U2 Lw Uw' U2 R U' Rw F Rw' F
*2. *Bw Rw D Bw U B Fw2 Dw' Bw' F Rw' R' Dw2 Bw D2 Dw2 Uw' U' Lw' R2 Dw L' D U B2 L2 Lw R' F Lw R' B' Fw' D' Fw Lw2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' R B2 L R U B2 F' D U R B2 Lw' D2 Dw' Bw2 Dw Bw2 L' Lw F2
*3. *Bw' Rw2 Bw' Dw' B' Fw2 F Uw2 Lw2 Dw Bw' L2 R2 Bw2 Rw D Uw' B2 Bw2 Rw U2 R F2 R' Dw2 Lw B' Dw' Bw Rw B R Dw' Rw' Uw' Bw' Fw' Uw' L' D F' D2 U' L2 D F L2 D B' F Dw2 L2 Rw' D' L Rw2 R' F Dw Rw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2U2 2L2 3R 2R2 3U' B F2 2U2 2L 2R2 F' 2L2 2B' 3R' 3F' 3R' 2D2 3U R2 2B 3F2 R2 2B R' 2D' 2L2 2R' 3F' 2L2 F2 2D 2F 2U' 2L' 3R 2R' B2 3U R2 2F2 2U2 B' 2R2 B' 2L 2R2 2B' 3F 2U' B' 2L 3R' 2R2 2B 2L2 3U2 B' 2R2 2B2 2F D2 B' 3U' 2F2 2D2 F' D 3R' D 2U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3D U 3L D' 2D' 2U' U2 3R2 U 2B' 3F2 2F 2U' B' 2B F' D2 B2 2L' 2R' R 3B R2 3B2 2F' R2 2D2 3D2 3B' 2L' 3D 2L' 2F2 D 3D 2U2 U' 2R' R2 3U2 L2 3D' R 2D' R2 2F F2 2D2 B' 3D' 2U' B2 2B2 3R 3B 2F' L 3B' 3L2 3U' B' 3B' 2F2 D B' F' 2D' 2U2 F2 2D 3B' 3L' 3B 2D2 L2 2L' 3L 2F2 F2 2U B 3R 3D' B' 2B2 2D2 3D B' 3R' 3B D' 3D' 3U' U2 B2 3B' 3F 3R2 D 2D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 L' F2 D2 F' D' U' L U2 F' R2
*2. *D2 B2 R' F2 R' F2 R' F2 R' D2 R2 U F' L R2 U' L2 U2 R U2 B2
*3. *R' U' D2 B R' D' F2 R2 B D' F2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 F L2 F2 R2 B'
*4. *B2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 R B R2 U L F U F2 L2 R'
*5. *D2 F2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' R' U' L2 B R D F L
*6. *R2 D' L2 D' U R2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 R D2 R2 B L2 B2 L2 D' F2
*7. *F2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 L2 B F2 R2 B' L F L' U' R' D U' L' U
*8. *D R2 D L2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U' B D2 B' U R2 D' L' B' L' D'
*9. *B2 R2 U R2 D U B2 L2 U R2 B' L' F2 U' B U R F' D B' U2
*10. *L2 U D' F2 L U R2 F L D2 F U2 R2 F B' R2 U2 F U2 F
*11. *U' F2 D R2 D U2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 R' D B2 F U2 L' R2 D2 F
*12. *F2 R2 F U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B' U' R2 D2 B U2 L R' B' L'
*13. *L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 F2 U2 R' B2 D' F R' U2 B2 F2 R' F L' R
*14. *D' R2 D' B2 D' R2 D B2 D2 U' B2 L D B2 F L2 R' D' F R' B
*15. *F2 L2 R2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 U L2 U' B R' U F U2 F' R2 B2 D U2
*16. *F U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B' D2 F R2 U' L' R F' D B2 D2 U' R F'
*17. *R' D' F U2 D B' D2 B' R' D2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2
*18. *B' R L2 F' U' L' U2 D' R' F L' U2 R U2 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2
*19. *B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 U B U2 R B' U B2 D U F' D'
*20. *L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 U L F R2 D2 F2 L' D L' F' U'
*21. *B2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 L B2 L2 R B U2 L' D' L F R' D U L2
*22. *B2 D R2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D B R' D2 U' B R D L2 B' D' U2
*23. *L F2 L B' U' L2 F U B R2 D' R2 F2 D L2 D' B2 U2 B2
*24. *L2 D U B2 R2 D' U2 L2 U' B R' F2 D' L' B2 F' U' F D2 L'
*25. *L2 B2 R' U2 F2 L' F2 U2 R B2 F' R' D F U2 L R U B' D
*26. *L2 R2 D' U R2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U R' D' R2 B L2 U' F' D' F D2
*27. *R' U B' D2 R' F D2 L' F2 L U2 R2 L2 D F2 U L2 U' F2 U' F2
*28. *D F B' U2 B' L' B R F U R2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 B2
*29. *F2 D U2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R' F R2 F2 U' L F' D' L2 U'
*30. *U2 L D2 R U2 L' B2 F2 D2 L' U2 F' D' B' F L2 F D' R' U'
*31. *F' U D' F D2 B' R F2 D2 B' L2 U L2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2
*32. *B2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B D' L R F D' U2 B2 L U
*33. *L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 D U' B' U2 R D L F D U' R D2
*34. *L' D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L' R2 U2 L' U F U2 B L2 R2 D' L U F'
*35. *F2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 U2 F' R' B2 L2 R2 U L R U2 F
*36. *B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 D L2 U L F2 R' B2 R2 B' D2 L B R'
*37. *U2 L B2 L B2 F2 L2 U2 L' F2 R2 D' U2 B L' R2 F R U' L
*38. *L2 D' R2 D R2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 U' B U2 R' B' D2 F2 D' F2 U' F'
*39. *D' R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 R' U' L2 F' U B F2 D
*40. *R2 F' U2 B2 F U2 R2 B' R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D F2 L F2 U' B' D' R
*41. *B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 U L2 U L2 B R' D2 U L B2 U F' L D'
*42. *L U2 L D2 R' B D' B2 R' D2 F U2 R2 F2 B' R2 L2 B' U2 B2
*43.* B R2 U' R' B' U2 D L U' D B2 R2 U2 D B2 D L2 U B2
*44.* U' F2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U' F2 D2 U2 B' D F' R D' R2 B' R' U L'
*45.* F2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 D U F2 L2 U2 L' B2 U L U B' L B2 L D

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D L2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D B' D' F2 U L F' R D B'
*2. *B2 R' F2 L' U2 R F2 R2 B2 L U2 F' D' U F D' B R B' L
*3. *D2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 F' R' B' D' L2 R' B' D B' R D'
*4. *U' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L' B' U R2 F U' F L' U2 L2
*5. *R2 B R2 D2 B' F U2 F D2 B D2 R' D' L B' U2 R' F' R' D B2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 F R2 D B' R F2 R' D U R F' R2
*2. *F2 U2 R2 B2 L' B2 R U2 R' D2 L U B' L2 B' U' R D' B' D U'
*3. *F2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 D U2 F2 U2 L2 R' D' B' R' D2 L2 D' F2 L' R2
*4. *U2 D2 F' D2 L' D' F' U2 R F B' U2 D2 F' D2 F L2 B' U2
*5. *U2 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 B2 F' U' L2 R B' L R2 B L' U B U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *U2 R F D B U' F D F D F2 U2 L U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L U2
*2. *B2 R2 D2 L' U2 R F2 L B2 F2 L F' L' F' D2 U B2 L F' R' F2
*3. *D' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 D2 F' L U F2 L R D L2 B' R2
*4. *F2 D' F U B L' F B R F' R2 B2 R L' B2 U2 D2 L U2 B2 R2
*5. *L2 B D2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' R D' B' F' U' F D L' F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *B2 U2 B2 R2 D' U R2 U L2 R2 U' F' D' B' U' B' U2 R' U' B U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *R F' R F R2 F R2 F U'
*3. *D2 L' D2 L R' U2 F2 U2 L D2 R2 U' R' F L' U' B2 D' B2 L2 B'
*4. *D2 B2 F' Uw2 Rw' D Uw' Fw' F2 D2 Uw Rw U B' L' U2 Rw' Uw2 B2 D2 U' Rw2 Fw' L Rw' Fw Rw F U L' Rw' D Uw2 Rw2 R D' Uw2 L2 R' F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *F' U R U2 R U2 R2 U' R2
*3. *L F' D2 L U R2 D' B U R2 L2 U2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 F D2
*4. *R2 D2 Uw Fw2 F2 R' Fw F D Rw2 Uw B Fw L' U2 L2 D L Rw' R2 F' U2 Rw U' F2 R2 Uw' R Fw D2 Uw' L F L U' L2 D Uw F' U'
*5. *Dw Uw' B Uw2 Rw Dw B Bw Fw' F2 L' R2 Dw2 Lw' Bw' L' Lw2 Dw2 U Rw' Fw' D2 L2 Lw Rw2 R2 Bw L2 Fw2 D Lw2 Rw' B' F2 U Rw2 R' Fw Lw' D' Uw' Lw D B2 L B' L U Fw' F Lw Bw' D2 Uw' U' F U' L2 D Uw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 relay:
2:* F R' F R2 U F' R' U' R'
*3:* D' R2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L' U2 B' D' F' U R' D' L2 F U
*4:* B' U' D' Rw B' R Rw2 F2 U L2 Rw Fw' D R' B R' Uw D Fw F' U' B U R Fw2 B2 U' Uw Fw' R U D B2 F U' Rw' R2 Fw2 B2 R
*5:* Bw U' R D' B2 L U' Fw2 Bw' R' U2 Bw2 D' Fw Dw' B F2 Rw2 L2 D Bw D Rw Dw Lw2 F2 Dw2 U2 F' B' U' Lw' Rw Fw' B' Uw' F Dw' Rw Fw' Lw' Bw' D U R2 Dw' Lw' Dw' U2 Fw L2 R' B Bw2 R' F U B U' Lw
*6:* 2B' U' 2R2 U D2 2D' F2 2R U L 2D' 2F 2U2 2R2 2F2 B L R B D2 2F 2L' L 2R2 3U2 L' 2L' D2 2R' 3F 2D2 B' R' 2B 3U R' 3F' U' 2L 2R' 2D F' 2R2 U2 3U L2 B2 3U B' D' F 2D 2L2 U 3R L2 U' F' R U2 R2 2L2 F 2B 2L2 L' D 3U 2L' B F2 R2 2U R2 3R F D R D2 2D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 relay:
2:* U R U2 R' F R F' R2 F2
*3:* B U2 F' R2 F L2 B R2 U2 F2 D L' D2 U2 B' L' B' U2 F U'
*4:* L2 Rw2 U2 R B D' U2 Fw B L2 U' R' L2 F2 Fw2 B' L' Rw' D' F2 Rw' Fw2 F2 Uw' L Fw2 U2 F2 Rw Fw R B F2 U L2 F2 R' D U2 L2
*5:* Fw F' B L' Lw' Dw2 Rw D Bw R2 D Bw' B' Uw U B2 R Uw2 B' L R' B' F Rw2 Uw L B2 Lw' Dw Bw Uw F R2 U' Uw2 Rw' Bw2 L' B2 Bw' Fw2 L2 Uw' Lw' U2 R' Uw Bw' F2 L2 Dw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 B Fw F L' D2 Lw'
*6:* L D' 2F B' D2 2U' F' 2R' B 2R' 2F' 2B2 B' 2L2 D R' 3U 2B2 3U 2F 2L' 2R2 2U F 3U2 2F 2L' 2B2 2L' 3U' B2 2U D L2 R' 3R D U L2 2F2 R2 F 2F U 3U 3R' 2U2 3U R 3F 2D' U' D' 2F' F D' B R2 2B' F' 3U' 3R2 R 2D2 B2 R' 2U' 3U' B2 2R2 3F' 3U2 R2 2U B2 2L' D L2 F2 3U
*7:* F 3U' U' 2L2 B 2R2 D' 2F2 L2 2D2 2R D' 3F2 2D D2 U' 3L 3B' 2R2 3L' R 2D2 3D 3L2 2U2 3L' 3D R D2 2L2 R' 2B2 3B' 2L2 2D 2B U R 2D 2U 2L2 B2 3D U 3R' 2F2 2B2 L2 2R' 3D L 2F' 2U' F' 3U2 2B D2 3F 2F' 2L' B 3F2 L2 2B 3B R 2L2 2U' 3B 3D' 3F 2D 3F2 2L 3F2 3B' 3U 2D 2F' B2 3L2 B2 3D' R D 2F' U' 2D 3R2 2D2 2U 2L2 B' 3F2 3L2 2R2 2B 2R2 3L 3U2

*Mini Guildford
2:* F2 R F U' F2 U R' U F
*3:* F' D B2 R U' L2 B U L' F' U2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 F2 R2 B2 D2
*4:* U2 Fw' Rw2 F2 Rw F' U L2 Uw' Fw D L' Rw2 U2 R2 B' D2 Fw R2 B2 R' D F U' Fw Uw2 U L2 D2 F L Fw2 R2 U2 R L' B' Rw2 R' Uw
*5:* Rw' F' Rw2 Uw2 Fw R2 Fw' Uw2 B' L' R' Uw' B U2 Dw2 L2 Dw' Bw U Dw2 F' D' Dw2 Lw' U' L2 F2 Bw Fw' Rw Uw' U R2 L' Rw2 Lw' Bw' F' B' D' R Bw2 F L' Lw D B' Lw' Fw2 Uw' F' L Bw' Dw D2 Lw B2 Bw Rw2 Lw2
*OH:* F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 D' U' R2 U2 B' R' F2 D' B' D' R F2 U L
*Clock:* UR6+ DR5- DL1- UL2- U0+ R1+ D5+ L6+ ALL5- y2 U4- R0+ D4- L1- ALL3+ DL UL
*Mega:* R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra:* U' R L' B' U L R L l r' b' u
*Skewb:* B' R B U' L' B' R' B
*Square-1:* (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (6, -3) / (-3, -4) / (0, -2) / (3, -4) / (0, -4) /


*Clock
1.* UR0+ DR0+ DL0+ UL2- U5- R3+ D1- L3- ALL1- y2 U3+ R5+ D3- L3- ALL0+ DR UL
*2.* UR1- DR3+ DL1- UL3- U4+ R0+ D5- L1+ ALL6+ y2 U4+ R4+ D1- L4- ALL0+ UR DL UL
*3.* UR5+ DR2- DL3- UL1- U1- R2+ D4+ L4+ ALL2+ y2 U6+ R3- D5+ L2- ALL0+ DR DL
*4.* UR1- DR1- DL0+ UL2+ U5- R4- D2+ L2+ ALL5+ y2 U4+ R1- D5+ L5- ALL4- UR DL
*5.* UR3- DR4+ DL2- UL1+ U5- R5+ D4+ L1- ALL3- y2 U5- R5+ D3+ L0+ ALL4- UR DR DL

*Kilominx:
1*
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*2*
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*3*
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4*
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
*5* 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *B R U B' U R' L l' u'
*2. *U R U B U R' L' B U' l r b' u
*3. *U B' U' R B' L' U B' R l' r' b' u
*4. *U' L U' R L B' U' L R r' b' u'
*5. *B U' L B' R' L' U l'

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (0, 3) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0)
*2. *(0, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (5, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-2, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0)
*3. *(0, 5) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (6, 0)
*4. *(1, -3) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (0, 4) /
*5. *(1, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -2)

*Skewb
1. *R D' R D L' R' L' D R' D' U'
*2. *R D U' R D R D' R' D' U'
*3. *D' U R' D' U L' R' L' R' D' U'
*4. *U L U L U' U D U' R' D' U'
*5. *U' L D' R D L R' U' R' D' U'


----------



## bubbagrub (May 16, 2017)

*Skewb*: (13.06), 8.93, (8.87), 9.45, 10.40 = *9.60
Feet*: 1:18.26, (1:29.33), 1:26.20, 1:29.00, (1:05.86) = *1:24.49
3x3*: (29.60), 25.61, 26.69, (25.63), 25.85 = *26.06
2x2*: 6.59, 6.53, (7.59), (6.16), 7.05 = *6.73
Square one: *39.84, 42.97, (1:35.28), 46.89, 37.17 = *43.24* // forgot so many algs...
*FMC: 32
*


Spoiler: FMC Solution



F' L' F R' F' L F R U2 B F' R2 U2 L2 U' B L B' U2 B2 R B' D' R' U D L D' R D L' R'

U2 B F' R2 // 222 (4/4)
(U' R B R' B2) // 223 (5/9)
(U2 B L' B') // EO (4/13)
(U L2 U2) // L5C (7/16)

Skeleton:
*** U2 B F' R2 U2 L2 U' B L B' U2 B2 R B' R' * U

Insert at *:
R D' R' U R ** D R' U' (4/20)

Insert at **:
R' D L D' R D L' D' (4/24)

Insert at ***:
F' L' F R' F' L F R (8/32) (Bah -- no cancellations!)

Insertion finder found a 29... :-(


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (May 16, 2017)

2x2 : 4.18, 4.45, (5.30), (4.15), 4.22 = 4.28
3x3 : 14.07, (16.89), (11.97), 14.35, 12.89 = 13.77
4x4 : 45.75, 45.90, 45.51, (53.10), (44.94) = 45.72
5x5 : (1:31.52), (1:46.60), 1:41.47, 1:35.51, 1:41.51 = 1:39.50
6x6 : (2:46.19), (3:04.16), 2:54.45, 2:47.25, 2:46.68 = 2:49.46
7x7 : 4:00.67, 3:57.01, (3:51.03), (4:09.13), 3:54.87 = 3:57.52
2 BLD : 34.78, 1:13.08, DNF(26.78) = 34.78
3 BLD : 1:56.16, 1:54.41, DNF(1:55.07) = 1:54.41
4 BLD : 13:33, DNS, DNS = 13:33
5 BLD :
Multi BLD : 2/2 (8:30.78)
OH : (39.54), 33.62, (28.21), 37.64, 30.72 = 33.99
Feet : 5:19.82, 4:13.53, (DNF(3:15.10)), 4:08.69, (3:39.33) = 4:34.01
MTS : (36.56), 47.01, 44.92, 40.84, (48.15) = 44.26
2-4 Relay : 1:17.93
2-5 Relay : 2:54.55
2-6 Relay : 6:03.83
2-7 Relay : 10:13.29
Mini Guildford : 6:04.09
Clock : 17.60, 16.74, 17.02, 13.39, DNF(17.28) = 17.12
Kilominx : (46.56), 38.02, 41.38, (36.18), 38.77 = 39.39
Megaminx : (1:30.15), 1:25.19, 1:20.72, 1:27.99, (1:20.49) = 1:24.63
Pyraminx : 4.30, 5.61, 5.61, (7.10), (3.80) = 5.17
Square-1 : (20.13), 25.02, (25.60), 25.02, 22.76 = 24.27
Skewb : (10.23), 10.20, 8.56, 6.77, (3.90) = 8.51


----------



## One Wheel (May 16, 2017)

*3x3x3*: 34.53+, 36.00, (54.77), 34.73, (28.94) = *35.09*

*5x5x5*: 4:07.89, 3:29.73, (3:21.03), 3:40.46, (4:19.48) = *3:46.03

6x6x6*: (5:44.29), 6:21.30, 6:13.49, 7:40.86, (7:49.02) = *6:45.22

Square-1*: (1:11.87), (1:55.35), 1:55.08, 1:33.77, 1:36.18 = *1:41.68

Megaminx*: 3:06.23, 3:16.74, (3:34.94), (2:48.01), 2:57.92 = *3:06.97

3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(13:29.88), DNF(6:18.81), DNF(5:56.75) = DNF Second one was the closest. Last one I completely whiffed on my edge memo.

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *12:55.60*; 9.70, 30.72, 1:43.69, 2:51.80, 7:39.68

*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *22:03.47*; 11.15, 39.16, 1:49.92, 3:09.68, 6:17.08, 9:56.45

*7x7x7*: (8:43.69), 10:07.98, 9:40.00, (10:13.10), 9:04.76 = *9:37.58

3x3x3 OH*: 1:05.10, (2:19.33), (51.55), 57.49, 1:17.99 = *1:06.86*


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 16, 2017)

2BLD: *31.60*[19.17], 34.82[16.37], 32.99[13.34]
3BLD: 1:36.01[41.98], DNF(1:14.66)[27.91], *1:34.18*[42.41]
4BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF so bad. [ #2 was 5:37 and 2x which I just forgot]
5BLD: *13:02* [7:40], DNF, DNF only one ok big bld, bad
6BLD: DNF [31:50/18:55] lots of errors 

3x3: 32.23, 32.46, 36.31, 37.41, 33.85 = *34.21*
4x4: 2:11.13, 2:20.09, 2:47.20, 2:07.83, 2:18.24* = 2:16.48*
5x5: 3:53.80, 3:38.13, 4:15.07, 3:45.33, 3:58.56 = *3:52.56*
6x6: 7:44.62, 7:36.11, 9:54.17, 9:30.82, 7:13.55 
7x7: 11:57, 11:51, 10:33, 11:35, 13:56

Skewb: 46.74, 38.92, 21.27, 19.64, 11.11


----------



## 1973486 (May 16, 2017)

Square-1: 9.61, (11.69), (9.15), 9.63, 11.27 = *10.17*

Bad, first 3 were parity


----------



## DuLe (May 16, 2017)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *33*



Spoiler: Solution



*U2 B F L' F2 D2 L' F L' D F D2 L2 F' D R2 B U' F U F' U B' R2 F2 L D F D' F' L2 D2 R2*

Premove: R2
U2 B // 2x2x2
Premove: D2
F L' F2 D2 //2x2x3
Premove: L'
L' F L' D F D2 L2 _D_ // F2L
Inverse:
L F D F' D' _L'_ // OLL
Normal:
_D'_ F' D R2 B U' F U F' U B' R2 F2 // PLL


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 16, 2017)

3BLD: 1. 51.75 [12.55] 2. 30.37 [9.96] 3. DNF (53.52 [9.96]) Best: 30.37
2BLD: 1. 12.32 2. 16.55 3. 19.99+ Best: 12.32
4BLD: 1. DNF 2. DNF 3. DNF
5BLD: 1. DNF(7:35.84), DNF(8:00.19), 7:51.94[3:56.82] //PB by 28 seconds. I always get PBs on your contests, thank you 
6BLD: DNF
7BLD: DNF
MBLD: 20/22 53:52.20 //PB
MTS: 1. 53.93 2. 1:13.51 3. 1:16.54 4. (DNF(38.13)) 5. (41.21) = 1:08.00
OH: 1. 37.04 2. (40.76) 3. (27.92) 4. 34.49 5. 29.68 = 33.74
2-4: 1:59.20
2-5: 4:18.94
2-6: 8:41.82
2-7: 16:58.92
FMC:
Mega:
Kilominx:
Clock:
1. 32.80 2. 29.80 3. (38.28) 4. (26.02) 5. 33.04 = 31.89
Pyra:
1. 11.62 2. 10.66 3. (13.95) 4. (8.05) 5. 9.16 = 10.48
Skewb:
2x2:
1. (3.11) 2. (DNF(3.02)) 3. 3.65 4. 4.24 5. 4.04 = 3.98
3x3:
1. 16.20 2. (19.66) 3. 17.77 4. (14.35) 5. 19.47 = 17.82
4x4:
1. 1:23.31 2. (1:03.16) 3. (1:32.04) 4. 1:17.97 5. 1:11.82 = 1:17.70
5x5:
1. 2:29.84 2. 2:41.09 3. (2:44.15) 4. (2:20.60) 5. 2:27.62 = 2:32.85
6x6: 1. (4:37.76) 2. 4:46.51 3. 5:10.73 4. (DNF) 5. 5:00.14 = 4.59.13


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 16, 2017)

2x2: (2.49), 2.51, 3.69, (3.99), 3.65 = 3.28
3x3: (8.37), 9.66, 13.38, (14.00), 11.09 = 11.38
Clock: (5.14), 7.25, (9.26), 5.44, 6.43 = 6.37
Kilo: 26.62, (26.94), 18.53, (17.26), 18.74 = 21.30
Squan: 19.22, (29.48), (16.52), 22.12, 19.65 = 20.33
Pyra: 4.60, (7.03), 6.69, (3.85), 6.43 = 5.91
Skewb: 6.43, (8.38), 6.08, 7.04, (3.22) = 6.52
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 12.05 (+2) = 12.05
4x4: 45.93, 41.76, (DNF), 40.20, (39.75) = 42.63
2-4 relay: 1:00.90
BLD: 1:58.37, 2:02.22, DNF = 1:58.37 //NICE!!!!
5x5: (1:31.58), 1:29.74, 1:25.54, (1:16.98), 1:21.20 = 1:25.49
2-5 relay: 2:41.42 //PB
FMC: 28 HTM


Spoiler



N: 1x2x2: D2 (1/1)
N: EO: U F2 L (3/4)
I: Bar: B U (2/6)
N: 2 Pairs: B' (1/7)
I: Solve AB5C and 3E: F' D2 B F' D' F B' D (8/15)

Skeleton: D2 (1) U F2 L (3) B' D' B F' D F B' D2 F U' B'
(1): B2 U (2) F U' B2 U F' U' (8/23)
(2): U2 F D F' U2 F D' F' (8/31)
(3): R L' D2 R L B2 (6/37)

D2 B2 (U U2) F D F' U2 F D' (F' F) U' B2 U (F' U' U F2) (L R L') D2 R L (B2 B') D' B F' D F B' D2 F U' B' (-9/28)

Solution: D2 B2 U' F D F' U2 F D' U' B2 U F R D2 R L B D' B F' D F B' D2 F U' B'
28 HTM
Spent over an hour b/c of insertions, ended up getting optimal though!


6x6x6: 3:08.60, 3:10.22, 3:10.48, (2:56.33), (3:16.92) = 3:09.77 //meh
7x7x7: (4:48.57), 4:17.30, (3:50.51), 4:22.47, 4:17.77 = 4:19.18 //PB Single
2-7 Relay: 10:15.61[2-3.70, 4-41.48, 6-3:16.91, 7-4:25.86, 5-1:33.91, 3-13.72] //PB by 35 seconds. 6x6 Pop. Sub-10 here I come!
Mega: 58.52, 57.90, (1:04.34), 59.30, (57.15) = 58.57 //That's really Nice 
Mini G: 4:56.40[2-4.15, P-6.04, C-10.18, M-1:08.09, 4-49.67, 5-1:30.06, OH-24.47, Sk-6.43, Sq-26.72, 3-10.56] //Sub-5!!!!!
OH: 20.23, (22.37), 20.49, 21.37, (17.30) = 20.70
2-6 Relay: 5:35.09


----------



## GenTheThief (May 17, 2017)

Megaminx: 1:12.53, (1:19.42), 1:18.57, 1:19.10, (1:05.43) = 1:16.74
Eh, tfw you get an average that would have been good a week ago but you've improved enough so that the average is bad, though you haven't fully realized how fast you've gotten so that bad average feels decent.
I average a bit faster than the first single...
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 37 Moves


Spoiler: Solution



Scramble: B2 U2 B2 R2 D' U R2 U L2 R2 U' F' D' B' U' B' U2 R' U' B U2

Solution: y U' R2 F L2 U2 R' D L2 R' U' L' U' R' U' R U2 R U D' R U2 R' D R U' R y' R U2 R' U2 L U R' U' R' L U2 = 37 Moves

y
U' R2 F // EO, 3
L2 U2 R' D L2 // XLine, 5
R' U' L' U' R' U' R U2 R U D' R U2 R' D R U' R // F2L, 19
y'
R U2 R' U2 L U R' U' R' L U2 // ZBLL, 11
37 Moves


3x3x3 One Handed: (18.13), 18,96, (20.22), 18.57, 19.16 = 18.90
3x3x3: (14.52), (11.83), 12.99, 12.44, 13.19 = 12.88 Pretty nice
4x4x4: 1:11.93, (1:12.47), 1:04.70, (58.20), 1:08.29 = 1:08.31
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 4:16 + 13.23 + 1:02.61 = 1:20.01 why tho
Kilominx: 30.49, (27.63), 31.77, (35.48), 33.93 = 32.07


----------



## kamilprzyb (May 17, 2017)

*MBLD: 36/40 54:58 [35:27] *new PB 
added random orientation


----------



## Bragtime (May 17, 2017)

Hey, the competition website isn't working for me. I just created the account Bragtime2 with a very simple password that would be impossible to mess up, and yet it still doesn't let me join!!! AND THERE'S NO RESET PASSWORD BUTTON!


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 17, 2017)

Bragtime said:


> Hey, the competition website isn't working for me. I just created the account Bragtime2 with a very simple password that would be impossible to mess up, and yet it still doesn't let me join!!! AND THERE'S NO RESET PASSWORD BUTTON!


No, it's not perfect and right now not working even normal
(there are no scrambles there). So you can post here for now.


----------



## arbivara (May 17, 2017)

2x2x2: (18.17) 11.84 (7.58) 11.99 9.20 = *11.01* // bad
3x3x3: 32.77 32.59 (27.36) 29.09 (33.77) = *31.48* // as bad as it gets
2BLD: 1:50.85 (2:09.33) (DNF) = *1:50.85* // ok
OH: (1:19.45) 1:05.56 1:05.23 1:06.38 (1:02.07) = *1:05.72* // right handed
FM: *36* // full solution in the spoiler bellow



Spoiler: FMC



D2 // 1X2X2 + PAIR
U2 R2 F' // 2X2X2
L B2 U' B // EO
R' U' R // pseudo 2X2X3
L B2 L2 U' L' U L' U' L' U // pseudo F2L-1
D L' D' L' D L D'* L U' // AB3C
insertion:
* - F' R F L F' R' F L' // solves all corners
Final solution:
D2 U2 R2 F' L B2 U' B R' U' R L B2 L2 U' L' U L' U' L' U D L' D' L' D L D' F' R F L F' R' F U


----------



## T1_M0 (May 17, 2017)

2x2: 5.65, (5.37), 6.09, 5.84, (6.27) = 5.86
3x3: 20.01, 18.17, (17.62+), 19.26, (30.43) = 19.33 // Everytime...
4x4: 1:27.29, (DNF), 1:13.92, 1:30.72, (1:12.64) = 1:23.98
5x5: 3:38.37, (3:07.58) (3:55.08) , 3:38.09 , 3:23.97 = 3:33.48
2-4: 1:55.29
2-5: 5:27.80
FMC: 37


Spoiler



*Scramble: *B2 U2 B2 R2 D' U R2 U L2 R2 U' F' D' B' U' B' U2 R' U' B U2
*Solution: *U L2 B F' D2 F B' U B D L F2 L' F' L' F' L' F L F' L' F L2 D L' D' U' F' U D' L' D L U' F U R2

(R2 (pre-scramble))

*U2* * B (pseudo 2x2x2)
D L F2 L' F' (diamond)
L' F' L' F L F' L' F L2 D L' D' (F2L)
U' F' U D' L' D L U' F U (OLL)

* *U'* L2 B F' D2 F B' U


MTS: DNF, 1:10.71, 1:24.73, 1:12.68, DNF = DNF // Umm, what was going on with the last one? I was halfway done, then I somehow switched the cubes, started matching the ALREADY SCRAMBLED ONE.
OH: (32.54), 38.87, 42.69, (55.07), 41.91 = 41.16
2BLD: 33.37, DNF, 37.83
3BLD: 1:48.12, DNF, DNF
4BLD: DNF, 11:01.29 PB, DNF (10:41, 2W) // sub-10 soon
5BLD:
MBLD:
Pyra: 7.37, 8.44, 8.15, (11.87), (7.11) = 7.99
Mega: 4:06.62, (3:41.76), 4:23.73, 4:05.05, (4:39.26) = 4:11.80
Square-1: 30.75, (DNF), 28.54, (28.17), 33.55 = 30.95
Skewb: (8.82), 9.42, (19.07), 11.12, 8.87 = 9.80


----------



## Keroma12 (May 19, 2017)

5x5x5: (1:21.79), 1:22.42, (1:31.12), 1:27.39, 1:22.32 = 1:24.05
6x6x6: (2:37.29), (3:06.22), 2:56.14, 2:42.24, 2:50.15 = 2:49.51
7x7x7: (4:12.87), 4:22.01, 4:30.84, (4:31.53), 4:13.00 = 4:21.96
I was consistently around 4:00 last time I sat down...

2x2x2-5x5x5 Relay: DNF
BLD, off by 3 x-centers on 5x5x5 

Multi: 4/25 in 60:00
Actually 14/25 in 1:27:31 [54] used comms for almost every corner pair (hence slow execution)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 19, 2017)

4x4: 57.82 45.74 45.68 52.19 39.58 = 47.87 GJ single!!
3x3: 11.30 13.18 10.08 13.08 10.07 = 11.49 NOOO COUNTING 13
2x2: 4.01 3.59 3.77 3.31 4.11 = 3.80 Bad. I warmed up with only 5 solves and they were a 2.81 average
2-4: 1:17.38 SO BADDDDDDDDDDDDD
2-5: 2:44.30 better 
5x5: 1:38.40 1:45.08 1:36.46 1:44.30 1:41.16 = 1:41.29


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 19, 2017)

*Square-1: *19.21, (21.26), (13.44), 17.28, 16.92 = *17.80*


----------



## Hssandwich (May 19, 2017)

FMC: 26


Spoiler



(L2 F' L) //EO
(B U2 D' B2) //222
(U F') F2 //EOXXcross
U2 B' U B //F2L-1
F2 U2 F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 //TTLL

Solution: F2 U2 B' U B F2 U2 F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F U' B2 D U2 B' L' F L2
=26


----------



## Bragtime (May 20, 2017)

2x2:
5.82
5.63
5.49
5.80
4.87

3x3:
11.49
10.70
16.91
11.95
11.71

4x4:
1:35.93
1:27.29
1:37.69
1:53.42
1:56.21

3x3 OH:
33.08
26.36
37.45
31.50
39.24

3x3 BLD:
12:21.71DNF

2x2 BLD:
48.88
59.21DNF
45.64+

3x3 match the scramble:
1:36.96
3:15.82
2:11.79DNF
2:28.10
2:57.04

FMC: 34 moves


Spoiler: FMC Solution



Cross: D' B U' B2 U
F2L 1st pair: X U' L U' L' R U' R'
F2L 2nd and 3rd pair: L' B U L U' B'
F2L 4th pair: R' U' R U R' U2
OLL: R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U'
PLL skip


----------



## asacuber (May 20, 2017)

2x2: (3.67), 1.75, 1.82, (1.64), 1.83= 1.81// nice but its keyboard so... 
2BLD: 9.41, DNF, 7.57= 7.57// nice


----------



## xyzzy (May 20, 2017)

222: 6.64, 7.49, (9.38), (4.49), 7.21 = 7.12
333: (21.97), (17.67), 21.50, 19.62, 17.80 = 19.64
OH: (26.89), 32.67, 29.79, (45.59), 27.88 = 30.12 // forgot my OH F perm on the first solve and accidentally did a J perm instead
MTS: (1:46.04), 1:11.80, (57.83), 1:14.26, 1:15.92 = 1:14.00
444: 56.17, (1:04.81), (55.63), 55.80, 1:04.45 = 58.81
555: 2:12.30, 2:07.40, (DNF(2:00.52)), (1:56.68), 2:12.62 = 2:10.78 // messed up a 2GLL on the second solve; got the inverse of that case on the third solve, and I messed up the last few turns of _that_, what the christ
666: 3:40.07, (4:37.32), 3:43.80, 3:42.75+, (3:34.24) = 3:42.21
777: (5:50.92), 6:13.69, 6:00.82, 6:11.08, (6:44.33) = 6:08.54
2-3-4 relay: 1:23.86
2-3-4-5 relay: 4:12.48
2-3-4-5-6 relay: 7:44.83
2-3-4-5-6-7 relay: 12:39.70
// 2-4 and 2-7 relays were good (better than my global average times added), but the 2-5 and 2-6 relays had a ton of mistakes
Square-1: 37.90, 36.53, (44.24), (32.43), 36.41 = 36.95 // first sub-40 average in the weekly comp!
Megaminx: 2:12.48, (1:56.85), 2:19.25, (2:26.66), 2:04.52 = 2:12.09
FMC: 36


Spoiler: FMC



U2 B D' F D B' L B L2 D' L' D' B L2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 L2 U' F U B U' F' U F2 L U L' U' D' F2 D R2

Not a good solution, but poor time management happened.

U2 B (R2) // 222 + pair (3/3)
(D' F2 D) // square (3/6)
D' F D B' L B L2 D' L' D' // pseudoF2L−1 (10/16)
(U L U' L' F2) // F2L (5/21)
(B' L2 B2 L B2 L B2 L2 B') // edges; AB3C (9/30)

Skeleton: U2 B D' F D B' L B L2 D' L' D' B L2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 L2 B @ F2 L U L' U' D' F2 D R2
@ = B' U' F U B U' F' U // corner 3-cycle (8−2/36)


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (May 21, 2017)

Times at 3x3 are 38.17,(40.86),39.14,(34.54),34.55 average is 37.29.


Spoiler: FMC Solution



D2B'RUR' //x cross
x'D'U2FU2F2U'F//1st pair
y'y'URU2R'U2RU'R'//2nd pair
U2yRUR'//3rd pair
y'L'ULF'LFL'//4th pair
RUR'U'R'FRF'//OLL
U2yF2ULR'F2L'RUF2//PLL
49 MOVES


D2B'RUR' //x cross
BLD DNF DNF DNF
3x3 OH 2:34.90,2:32.90,2:40.11,(DNF),(2:19.74)


----------



## Armenian cuber (May 21, 2017)

3x3
1)16.62
2)10.09
3)14.15 ao5-14.92
4)17.73
5)14.01

2x2
1)4.99
2)6.56
3)5.1 ao5-4.95
4)4.3
5)4.78

3x3 OH
1)49.57
2)36.90
3)42.51 ao5-39.99
4)40.56
5)29.75


----------



## OJ Cubing (May 22, 2017)

2x2: 4.87, (4.20), 4.97, (5.87), 4.79 = 4.87
3x3: 14.17, (14.03), 14.73, 17.53, (17.62) = 15.47
4x4: 1:04.47, (1:13.81), 1:05.82, 1:13.33, (55.50 PB) = 1:07.87
5x5: 2:45.71, (2:25.85), (2:52.41), 2:33.34, 2:49.63 = 2:42.89

2BLD: 38.12, *33.91*, 37.54 = 36.52 Mo3
3BLD: 1:56.96, 1:57.89, *1:50.25* = 1:55.03 Mo3 //Not a great round, last one definitely should have been much faster :/
4BLD: *8:57.27*, DNF, DNS

3x3 OH: (1:03.31), 44.56, (41.41), 42.87, 45.39 = 44.27
3x3 MTS: 1:38.34, (1:21.85), 1:30.23, (2:39.44), 1:29.29 = 1:32.62

2-4 Relay: 1:25.79
2-5 Relay: 4:01.60

Pyraminx: 13.99, 12.03, 15.15, (16.56), (8.98) = 13.72
Square-1: 46.37, 50.60, (56.53), 49.51, (43.78) = 48.82 //Damn my Squan is getting rusty
Skewb: (10.90), 14.27, 13.09, 11.72, (DNF) = 13.02


----------



## Jon Persson (May 22, 2017)

3x3: 24.555, 23.886, (23.871), 24.625, (30.233) = 24.355


----------



## the super cuber (May 22, 2017)

MBLD: 38/44 55:48 // amazing time for me!


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 22, 2017)

2x2: (3.92), 4.60, 4.68, 4.19, (5.02) = 4.49
3x3: 13.32, (12.35), 13.68, 14.03, (16.33) = 13.68
4x4: 51.99, (52.38), (47.12), 49.35, 50.72 = 50.69
5x5: 1:34.71, 1:32.34, (1:51.31), 1:40.27, (1:30.02) = 1:35.77
6x6: 3:41.29, 3:38.08, (3:43.17), (3:07.06), 3:13.74 = 3:31.04
7x7: 4:50.33, (5:43.96), (4:23.40), 5:10.13, 5:17.99 = 5:06.15
2x2 BLD: (27.09), 41.18, 30.72 = 27.09
3x3 BLD: 2:11.99, 1:52.58, (1:37.47) = 1:37.47
4x4 BLD: (8:39.01), DNF, DNF = 8:39.01
5x5 BLD: DNF, 16:54.59, DNF = 16:54.59
Multi BLD: 10/11 (52:08)
3x3 OH: 23.44, (22.10), 24.09, 22.99, (24.40) = 23.51
3x3 WF: 59.42, (1:14.53), 1:08.59, (50.45), 1:07.66 = 1:05.22
3x3 MTS: 1:34.36, 55.38, 1:17.12, 1:21.89, 1:16.21 = 1:18.41
FMC: 34


Spoiler: Solution



Scramble : B2 U2 B2 R2 D' U R2 U L2 R2 U' F' D' B' U' B' U2 R' U' B U2

NORM: D2 U2 R2 F' // 2X2X2 BLOCK
F U' F' L2 B2 U' B' // 2X2X3 BLOCK
L' U L U2 // F2L-3
F' L' D' L D F L // FINISH EDGES

SKELETON: D2 U2 R2 U' F' L2 B2 U' B' L' U L U2 F' L' D' L D F L* 

*: L B2 L' F'+ L B2 L' F
+: F' U2 F D' F' U2 F D

SOLUTION: D2 U2 R2 U' F' L2 B2 U' B' L' U L U2 F' L' D' L D F L2 B2 L' F2 U2 F D' F' U2 F D L B2 L' F
COUNT: 34


2-4 Relay: 1:17.77
2-5 Relay: 3:15.61
2-6 Relay: 7:05.14
2-7 Relay: 12:20.41
Mini Guildford: 6:32.35
Clock: 15.91, (12.61), (18.03), 15.89, 16.37 = 16.06
Kilominx: 36.45, (29.16), 30.97, 35.08, (38.76) = 34.17
Megaminx: 1:23.23, (1:28.49), (1:19.95), 1:22.10, 1:20.19 = 1:21.84
Pyraminx: (7.34), 4.77, (3.68), 6.32, 4.17 = 5.09
Square-1: (21.30), 23.26, 26.71, (43.82), 39.46 = 29.81
Skewb: (6.63), 6.78, 10.93, 9.38, (10.99) = 9.03


----------



## Alea (May 22, 2017)

*2x2:* 5.87, 8.59, 5.84, (9.33), (5.61) =>* 6.77
3x3:* 17.64, 18.71, 17.21, (11.28), (18.75)=>*17.86
4x4:* (1:34.73), 1:19.42, (1:15.93), 1:28.21, 1:23.80=>* 1:23.82
5x5:* (2:39.10), 2:31.04, (2:23.28), 2:29.42, 2:28.77=>* 2:29.75
6x6:* 5:21.02, 4:43.77, (4:28.22), (5:31.35), 5:24.81=>* 5:09.87
7x7:* 7:15.96, (6:45.39), (7:56.88), 7:37.04, 7:29.92=>*7:27.65
OH:* 28.09, 27.72, (24.93), (34.70), 34.17=> *30.00
2-4: 1:46.26
2-5: 4:16.73
2-6: 9:03.97
2-7: 14:56.01
Kilo:* 1:03.30, (57.44), (1:23.06), 1:21.59, 1:20.64=> *1:15.18
Mega:* 1:47.24, (2:38.93), 1:50.16, (1:39.71), 1:53.23=> 1:50.21
*Pyra:* 11.14, 10.06, 10.90, (14.37), (5.51)=> *10.70
SQ-11:* (1:22.64), 1:39.18, (1:56.62), 1:54.99, 1:31.30 =>*1:41.83
Skewb:* 14.74, 13.73, 8.66, (17.41), (7.07)=> *12.38*


----------



## sqAree (May 22, 2017)

*2x2:* (12.54), 3.90, (3.60), 5.13, 4.58 = *4.54
3x3:* (17.39), (12.81), 13.96, 15.79, 12.86 = *14.21
OH:* 21.51, 20.43, (18.16), (21.95), 19.29 = *20.41
Clock:* 18.61, (16.75), (26.10), 22.90, 20.72 = *20.75
SQ-1:* 1:25.40, 1:20.27, 1:36.88, (1:43.43), (54.53) = *1:27.52*


----------



## Bogdan (May 22, 2017)

*2x2x2:* 5.59, (5.42), 5.65, 5.43, (7.69)-> *5.56
3x3x3:* (19.95), (12.81), 19.30, 16.13, 16.51-> *17.31
2x2x2BLD:* DNF, DNF, 46.61-> *46.61
3x3x3BLD:* 3:47.15, DNF, DNF-> *3:47.15
3x3x3OH:* 41.09, (DNF), 36.90, (30.68), 38.05-> *38.68
sq-1:* 1:09.42, 56.62, (DNF), 53.55, (36.04)-> *59.86
skewb:* 8.15, (14.00), 11.34, (7.03), 7.10-> *8.86
FMC:* 30 moves


Spoiler



Solution: D2 U2 R2 U' F' L2 B2 U' B' L' U L2 D L' U L D' L2 U L2 U' L' U B L D L' D' B' L'

D2 U2 R2 U' F' //2x2x2+pair
L2 B2 U' B' //2x2x3
L' U L U2 //f2l-1
U' L' U L2 U' L' U B L D L' D' B' L' //all but 3 corners

skeleton: D2 U2 R2 U' F' L2 B2 U' B' L' U L * U L' U L2 U' L' U B L D L' D' B' L'

insertion: * L D L' U L D' L' U' (4 moves canceled)


----------



## Parvizal (May 23, 2017)

2x2: (6.29), 10.46, 11.23, (13.74), 7.10 = *9.60*
3x3: (24.137), (27.370), 27.267, 25.785, 25.400 = *26.150*
4x4: 2:37.612, 2:26.947, (2:12.213), 2:30.346, (2:45.563) = *2:31.635*
2-4 Relay:* 2:46.296*


----------



## DGCubes (May 23, 2017)

*2x2x2* 4.11, (3.54), (4.58), 4.23, 4.24 = 4.19 average

*3x3x3 *10.24, 10.46, 11.80, (9.98), (12.43) = 10.83 average

*5x5x5* 1:39.94, 1:36.79, 1:32.85, (1:56.52), (1:30.74) = 1:36.53 average

*2x2x2 Blindfolded* DNF, 37.92+, 27.54

*3x3x3 Blindfolded* DNF, 1:28.91, DNF // The success is 0.74 away from PB. 

*PyraMinx* (3.33), (5.44), 3.38, 3.67, 3.94 = 3.66 average

*Square-1* 20.03, 19.40, 24.25, 30.08

*Skewb* 9.17, 5.26, 8.31, (4.95), (DNF) = 7.58 average


----------



## okayama (May 23, 2017)

*FMC*: 30 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 U2 B2 R2 D' U R2 U L2 R2 U' F' D' B' U' B' U2 R' U' B U2
Solution: D2 U2 R2 F' B L B' L U' B U' B' L F L' B' L F' B L' B' F' R2 F L F' R2 F U B2

Pre-scramble: U B2

2x2x1 block: D2
2x2x2 block: U2 R2 F'
2x2x3 block: B L B' L U'
F2L minus 1 slot: B2 *
All but 4 corners: L B L' B' L
All but 3 corners: L' F' R2 F L F' R2 F
Correction: U B2

Insert at *: B L F L' B' L F' L'

Another start

D2 U2 L R U R L' F' U' B' U2 B' U

also looked interesting, but I couldn't find any good continuation.


----------



## pjk (May 23, 2017)

*3x3: *(12.62), 14.60, 12.80, (15.54), 13.46 = 13.62


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 23, 2017)

2x2: (3.23), 2.51, 2.84, 2.81, (2.45) = 2.72
3x3: (7.84), 8.49, (10.26), 8.47, 10.23 = 9.06
4x4: 34.43, (1:02.79), 36.09, (31.96), 37.21 = 35.91
5x5: 1:11.05, (1:09.10), (1:22.08), 1:16.36, 1:13.80 = 1:13.74
OH: 18.69, 20.15, (16.75), (22.49), 20.01 = 19.62
Square-1: 16.09, 13.78, (17.23), (13.31), 15.54 = 15.14
Skewb: 4.94, 5.82, (8.82), 6.36, (3.08) = 5.73


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 23, 2017)

*From next weeks competition the gift cards are back.*
*The Cubicle now gives us $15 a week!*
(each week a random competitor will be given a gift card for $15)

*************************************

Final results: congratulations to Christopher, Jaysammey and bacyril!

*2x2x2*(21)

 1.80 asacuber
 2.72 cuberkid10
 3.28 Jaysammey777
 3.50 YouCubing
 3.79 FastCubeMaster
 3.98 Gregory Alekseev
 4.19 DGCubes
 4.28 bacyril
 4.49 Christopher Cabrera
 4.54 sqAree
 4.88 OJ Cubing
 4.93 Armenian cuber
 5.56 Bogdan
 5.86 T1_M0
 6.72 bubbagrub
 6.77 Alea
 7.11 xyzzy
 9.60 Parvizal
 9.96 Deri Nata Wijaya
 11.01 arbivara
 12.56 Jacck
*3x3x3 *(27)

 9.06 cuberkid10
 10.83 DGCubes
 11.38 Jaysammey777
 11.49 FastCubeMaster
 11.72 Bragtime
 12.87 GenTheThief
 13.26 YouCubing
 13.62 pjk
 13.68 Christopher Cabrera
 13.77 bacyril
 14.20 sqAree
 14.93 Armenian cuber
 15.48 OJ Cubing
 17.31 Bogdan
 17.81 Gregory Alekseev
 17.85 Alea
 19.15 T1_M0
 19.48 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.64 xyzzy
 24.35 Jon Persson
 26.06 bubbagrub
 26.15 Parvizal
 31.47 Jacck
 31.48 arbivara
 34.21 MatsBergsten
 35.09 One Wheel
 37.29 Aaditya Sikder
*4x4x4*(15)

 35.91 cuberkid10
 42.63 Jaysammey777
 45.72 bacyril
 47.87 FastCubeMaster
 50.69 Christopher Cabrera
 56.21 YouCubing
 58.81 xyzzy
 1:07.87 OJ Cubing
 1:08.31 GenTheThief
 1:17.70 Gregory Alekseev
 1:23.81 Alea
 1:23.98 T1_M0
 1:42.35 Bragtime
 2:16.49 MatsBergsten
 2:31.63 Parvizal
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:13.74 cuberkid10
 1:24.04 Keroma12
 1:25.49 Jaysammey777
 1:35.77 Christopher Cabrera
 1:36.53 DGCubes
 1:36.62 YouCubing
 1:39.50 bacyril
 1:41.29 FastCubeMaster
 2:10.77 xyzzy
 2:29.74 Alea
 2:32.85 Gregory Alekseev
 2:42.89 OJ Cubing
 3:33.48 T1_M0
 3:46.03 One Wheel
 3:52.56 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:49.46 bacyril
 2:49.51 Keroma12
 3:07.59 YouCubing
 3:09.77 Jaysammey777
 3:31.04 Christopher Cabrera
 3:42.21 xyzzy
 4:59.13 Gregory Alekseev
 5:09.87 Alea
 6:45.22 One Wheel
 8:17.18 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(9)

 3:57.52 bacyril
 4:19.18 Jaysammey777
 4:21.95 Keroma12
 4:40.02 YouCubing
 5:06.15 Christopher Cabrera
 6:08.53 xyzzy
 7:27.64 Alea
 9:37.58 One Wheel
11:47.67 MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(19)

 18.88 GenTheThief
 19.62 cuberkid10
 20.41 sqAree
 20.70 Jaysammey777
 23.51 Christopher Cabrera
 25.01 YouCubing
 29.99 Alea
 30.11 xyzzy
 33.74 Gregory Alekseev
 33.99 bacyril
 34.01 Bragtime
 38.68 Bogdan
 39.99 Armenian cuber
 41.16 T1_M0
 44.27 OJ Cubing
 51.35 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:05.72 arbivara
 1:06.86 One Wheel
 1:16.07 Jacck
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:05.22 Christopher Cabrera
 1:24.49 bubbagrub
 4:34.01 bacyril
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 7.57 asacuber
 10.04 YouCubing
 12.05 Jaysammey777
 12.32 Gregory Alekseev
 27.09 Christopher Cabrera
 27.54 DGCubes
 31.60 MatsBergsten
 33.37 T1_M0
 33.91 OJ Cubing
 34.78 bacyril
 38.46 Deri Nata Wijaya
 46.61 Bogdan
 1:08.71 Jacck
 1:50.85 arbivara
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 30.37 Gregory Alekseev
 53.48 YouCubing
 1:20.09 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:28.91 DGCubes
 1:34.18 MatsBergsten
 1:37.47 Christopher Cabrera
 1:48.12 T1_M0
 1:50.25 OJ Cubing
 1:54.41 bacyril
 1:58.37 Jaysammey777
 3:26.11 Jacck
 3:47.15 Bogdan
12:21.71 Bragtime
 DNF Aaditya Sikder
 DNF One Wheel
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 8:39.01 Christopher Cabrera
 8:57.27 OJ Cubing
11:01.29 T1_M0
13:33.00 bacyril
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Gregory Alekseev
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 7:51.94 Gregory Alekseev
13:02.00 MatsBergsten
16:54.59 Christopher Cabrera
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF T1_M0
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Gregory Alekseev
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Gregory Alekseev
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

36/40 (54:58)  kamilprzyb
38/44 (55:48)  the super cuber
20/22 (53:52)  Gregory Alekseev
17/17 (53:00)  Deri Nata Wijaya
10/11 (52:08)  Christopher Cabrera
2/2 ( 8:30)  bacyril
4/25 (60:00)  Keroma12
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 44.26 bacyril
 1:07.99 Gregory Alekseev
 1:10.22 YouCubing
 1:13.99 xyzzy
 1:18.41 Christopher Cabrera
 1:32.62 OJ Cubing
 2:32.31 Bragtime
 DNF T1_M0
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 1:00.90 Jaysammey777
 1:17.38 FastCubeMaster
 1:17.77 Christopher Cabrera
 1:17.93 bacyril
 1:23.86 xyzzy
 1:25.46 YouCubing
 1:25.79 OJ Cubing
 1:46.26 Alea
 1:55.29 T1_M0
 1:59.20 Gregory Alekseev
 2:46.29 Parvizal
 4:16.00 GenTheThief
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:41.42 Jaysammey777
 2:44.30 FastCubeMaster
 2:44.57 YouCubing
 2:54.55 bacyril
 3:15.61 Christopher Cabrera
 4:01.60 OJ Cubing
 4:12.48 xyzzy
 4:16.73 Alea
 4:18.94 Gregory Alekseev
 5:27.80 T1_M0
 DNF Keroma12
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(7)

 5:35.09 Jaysammey777
 6:03.83 bacyril
 7:05.14 Christopher Cabrera
 7:44.83 xyzzy
 8:41.82 Gregory Alekseev
 9:03.97 Alea
12:55.60 One Wheel
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(7)

10:13.29 bacyril
10:15.61 Jaysammey777
12:20.41 Christopher Cabrera
12:39.70 xyzzy
14:56.01 Alea
16:58.92 Gregory Alekseev
22:03.47 One Wheel
*MiniGuildford*(3)

 4:56.40 Jaysammey777
 6:04.09 bacyril
 6:32.35 Christopher Cabrera
*Kilominx*(5)

 21.30 Jaysammey777
 32.06 GenTheThief
 34.17 Christopher Cabrera
 39.39 bacyril
 1:15.18 Alea
*Skewb*(11)

 5.71 cuberkid10
 6.52 Jaysammey777
 7.58 DGCubes
 8.51 bacyril
 8.86 Bogdan
 9.03 Christopher Cabrera
 9.59 bubbagrub
 9.80 T1_M0
 12.38 Alea
 13.03 OJ Cubing
 26.61 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(5)

 6.37 Jaysammey777
 16.06 Christopher Cabrera
 17.12 bacyril
 20.74 sqAree
 31.88 Gregory Alekseev
*Pyraminx*(8)

 3.66 DGCubes
 5.09 Christopher Cabrera
 5.17 bacyril
 5.91 Jaysammey777
 7.99 T1_M0
 10.48 Gregory Alekseev
 10.70 Alea
 13.72 OJ Cubing
*Megaminx*(8)

 58.57 Jaysammey777
 1:16.73 GenTheThief
 1:21.84 Christopher Cabrera
 1:24.63 bacyril
 1:50.21 Alea
 2:12.08 xyzzy
 3:06.96 One Wheel
 4:11.80 T1_M0
*Square-1*(15)

 10.17 1973486
 15.14 cuberkid10
 17.80 Isaac Lai
 20.33 Jaysammey777
 21.23 DGCubes
 24.27 bacyril
 29.81 Christopher Cabrera
 30.95 T1_M0
 36.95 xyzzy
 43.23 bubbagrub
 48.83 OJ Cubing
 59.86 Bogdan
 1:27.52 sqAree
 1:41.68 One Wheel
 1:41.82 Alea
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

26 Hssandwich
28 Jaysammey777
30 okayama
30 Bogdan
32 bubbagrub
33 DuLe
34 Christopher Cabrera
34 Bragtime
36 xyzzy
36 arbivara
37 T1_M0
37 GenTheThief
49 Aaditya Sikder

*Contest results*

322 Christopher Cabrera
298 Jaysammey777
270 bacyril
236 Gregory Alekseev
184 YouCubing
159 xyzzy
144 T1_M0
143 cuberkid10
135 OJ Cubing
131 Alea
126 DGCubes
101 FastCubeMaster
95 MatsBergsten
92 GenTheThief
92 Bogdan
81 Deri Nata Wijaya
77 Bragtime
66 sqAree
64 One Wheel
60 bubbagrub
57 Keroma12
42 Armenian cuber
40 asacuber
39 Jacck
37 arbivara
33 kamilprzyb
32 the super cuber
24 Parvizal
23 Hssandwich
23 pjk
21 Aaditya Sikder
21 okayama
19 1973486
18 DuLe
17 Isaac Lai
11 Jon Persson


----------



## T1_M0 (May 23, 2017)

*5BLD: *DNF (33:31) // my first ever 5bld attempt


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 23, 2017)

My results in 2x2 and clock are missing.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 23, 2017)

Bld times for me


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 23, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> My results in 2x2 and clock are missing.


OK, I fixed it . Please write the times on the same line as you do for the other events.
(And please don't write events that you don't compete in, they sometimes confuse the program )

@Jaysammey777 : and for you I can give the small advice of naming the event 3BLD. Only BLD
also confuses the program. The times could be for both 2BLD, 3BLD and 4BLD (4BLD if you are Kajun Lin). .


----------



## YouCubing (May 23, 2017)

well i missed it again
the events that make me miss it are bigBLD, FMC, and Feet (feet because my bedroom floor is entirely carpet and there's really no other good place to do it)


----------

